# Swiftwater Rescue Course in Durango, CO



## Skibally (Jul 14, 2009)

Southwest Rescue is offering Swiftwater Rescue Technician 1 and Whitewater Rescue Technician courses in Durango, CO this spring. Certifications are through Rescue 3 International.

June 1-3, 2010
Durango, CO

Email [email protected] or visit www.southwestrescue.com for more information.


----------

